# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Valdoxan

## afmeijer

wie gebruikt het middel valdoxan gebruik het nu van af dec met maximale dosis en heb het idee dat het niet werkt

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey afmeijer,

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10616&page=9 hier staan veel ervaringen over Valdoxan, maar zie dat je dat inmiddels al gevonden hebt  :Wink: 
Succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

